# I Believe



## slb862 (Mar 16, 2011)

I believe:

That sometimes when I'm angry, I have the right to be angry, but that doesn't give me the right to be cruel.


----------



## CAOX3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok, is this confession?


----------



## slb862 (Mar 16, 2011)

Feel free to take it as a confession or you can use it to your advantage.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 16, 2011)

Random.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Random.


Extremely.


----------



## Asimurk (Mar 16, 2011)

Sometimes I feel sad.  Then I stop feeling sad, and feel awesome instead.


----------



## Tommerag (Mar 16, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Sometimes I feel sad.  Then I stop feeling sad, and feel awesome instead.



How I met your mother quote? Pretty sure thats Barney!

Btw....I believe in a thing called love.....anyone remember that song? Wierdest music video ever.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]4hWSTYpEZR4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## medic417 (Mar 16, 2011)

" I believe if life gives you lemons, you should make lemonade... Then find someone whose life has given them Vodka and have a party..."

Ron White


----------



## Sasha (Mar 16, 2011)

medic417! I missed you my friend!


----------



## Asimurk (Mar 16, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> How I met your mother quote? Pretty sure thats Barney!
> 
> Btw....I believe in a thing called love.....anyone remember that song? Wierdest music video ever.



I love you, you love me, we're a happy family.  With a kiss and a hug, and a something something from me to you, won't you say you love me to?

Nah, dunno where the quote is from.  Saw it in a picture with Neil Patrick Harris walking.  Or this thing:
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-WpQCKNA5Uco/TV8WK-IwY6I/AAAAAAAAACM/tist3SFpVr4/s1600/NPH.JPG


----------



## medic417 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> medic417! I missed you my friend!



hola mi amiga


----------



## Sasha (Mar 16, 2011)

como estas?


----------



## medic417 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> como estas?



bien y tu?


----------



## fast65 (Mar 16, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> How I met your mother quote? Pretty sure thats Barney!
> 
> Btw....I believe in a thing called love.....anyone remember that song? Wierdest music video ever.



I believe in a thing called love, just listen to the rhythm of my heart. There's a chance we can make it now, we'll be rockin' till the sun goes down. I believe in a thing called love.

By far, the oddest music video I've ever seen, wasn't there a giant squid in space or something like that?


----------



## Tommerag (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah pretty sure there was


----------



## fast65 (Mar 16, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> Yeah pretty sure there was


Yup, just watched it. Confirmed sighting of giant squid at 1108 hours


----------



## medichopeful (Mar 16, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Sometimes I feel sad.  Then I stop feeling sad, and feel awesome instead.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gqYAuFvtXM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tommerag (Mar 16, 2011)

medichopeful said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gqYAuFvtXM[/YOUTUBE]



Thought so.....I love that show


----------



## Asimurk (Mar 16, 2011)

Huh, learn something new about contemporary culture.  Fascinating.


----------



## firetender (Mar 17, 2011)

*I believe...*

...no matter what you got, somebody's looking for it.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 17, 2011)

Brown would like to confess Brown is a figment of Brown's ketamine hallucinations and does not exist.


----------



## Smash (Mar 17, 2011)

I believe I can fly.... I believe I can touch the sky.... I think about it eve... OH SWEET JESUS, I CAN'T FLY!  MY LEGS, I CAN'T FEEL MY LEGS! OH CHRIST WHY DID I JUMP OUT THAT WINDOW?! OH GOD THE PAIN!


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 17, 2011)

Smash said:


> I believe I can fly.... I believe I can touch the sky.... I think about it eve... OH SWEET JESUS, I CAN'T FLY!  MY LEGS, I CAN'T FEEL MY LEGS! OH CHRIST WHY DID I JUMP OUT THAT WINDOW?! OH GOD THE PAIN!



Browns calls Ambulance, can Brown speak with the Metro Clinician please? Brown has a bloke here with a bit of the agulated limbness, dno how much ketamine to give him ....


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 17, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown would like to confess Brown is a figment of Brown's ketamine hallucinations and does not exist.



What!? This has just turned my world upside down. I need some time to adjust to this new world... :unsure:


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 17, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> What!? This has just turned my world upside down. I need some time to adjust to this new world... :unsure:



Better adjust to the new world order before it adjusts you .... 

It'll be OK friend, Brown will be there for you, Brown means who better to look after you than a crazy jumpsuit wearing, hip pouch full of ketamine carrying weirdo in a Cat in the Hat hat who may or may not wear a bright orange suit once in a while that drags you into a large white van strapped to a gurney and gives you drugs?


----------



## Sasha (Mar 17, 2011)

in fairies! I do! I do!


----------



## medic417 (Mar 17, 2011)

Sasha said:


> in fairies! I do! I do!



Has Sasha been visiting Brown in the mental hospital?  Yes Sasha has been visiting Brown.  See Sasha stare into space.  See Brown stare into space.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 17, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Has Sasha been visiting Brown in the mental hospital?  Yes Sasha has been visiting Brown.  See Sasha stare into space.  See Brown stare into space.



None of your lip


----------



## medic417 (Mar 17, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> None of your lip



Brown says none of your lip.  Does it make Brown flip?  Upside Brown why do you frown?


----------

